# Good and Evil in the Grand Canyon



## Robert Urbanek (Nov 27, 2019)

In the 1970s, during a trip to the Grand Canyon, I purchased a photography guide. The booklet recommended against shooting pictures at midday; the bright, overhead sun made the canyon look featureless. Better to shoot near dawn or sunset, when shadows gave depth and beauty to the canyon walls. Inclement weather also gave good opportunities for interesting shots, said the guide, which showed examples of storm clouds rolling along the top of the canyon and a post-storm rainbow arching across the walls.

The Grand Canyon is like Life: Many only want to venture out when the Light and Goodness is everywhere, but at such times life is flat and uninteresting. Only when Light struggles with Darkness, and Good fights with Evil, do we see true beauty and drama. The shadows and storms of existence show us the depth and dimensions of life.


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 27, 2019)

Sounds like Purgatory?


----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2019)

Robert Urbanek said:


> In the 1970s, during a trip to the Grand Canyon, I purchased a photography guide. The booklet recommended against shooting pictures at midday; the bright, overhead sun made the canyon look featureless. Better to shoot near dawn or sunset, when shadows gave depth and beauty to the canyon walls. Inclement weather also gave good opportunities for interesting shots, said the guide, which showed examples of storm clouds rolling along the top of the canyon and a post-storm rainbow arching across the walls.
> 
> The Grand Canyon is like Life: Many only want to venture out when the Light and Goodness is everywhere, but at such times life is flat and uninteresting. Only when Light struggles with Darkness, and Good fights with Evil, do we see true beauty and drama. The shadows and storms of existence show us the depth and dimensions of life.


Welcome to USMB, Robert Urbanek. I just noticed you've somewhat new here, and hope you enjoy the boards. And now that you mention it,
*Happy 100th Birthday,*
*Grand Canyon National Park! *
Photograph gallery below:
Photo Gallery - Grand Canyon National Park (U.S. National Park Service)​


----------



## fncceo (Nov 27, 2019)

It's a big hole full of rock, dirt, plants, and trees.

It's pretty and all, but it's not a portal to another world.


----------



## Robert Urbanek (Nov 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> Robert Urbanek said:
> 
> 
> > In the 1970s, during a trip to the Grand Canyon, I purchased a photography guide. The booklet recommended against shooting pictures at midday; the bright, overhead sun made the canyon look featureless. Better to shoot near dawn or sunset, when shadows gave depth and beauty to the canyon walls. Inclement weather also gave good opportunities for interesting shots, said the guide, which showed examples of storm clouds rolling along the top of the canyon and a post-storm rainbow arching across the walls.
> ...


Thank you for noticing. I hope to offer a new perspective on many issues.


----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2019)

fncceo said:


> It's a big hole full of rock, dirt, plants, and trees.
> 
> It's pretty and all, but it's not a portal to another world.


You are _*so*_ a kindred soul to my daughter. Years ago, we took our children all the way out to the Grand Canyon, a 2-day trip, and upon arrival, I was so swept off my feet, I had to take a huge deep breath, but before I felt the relief of it our daughter piped up (in the most ho-hum manner you can imagine and within a minute of arriving there and taking it all in), saying "Can we go home now, please?" lolol!

Not everybody likes and also thinks of amazing sights as little more than "that nature shit."


----------



## petro (Nov 27, 2019)

fncceo said:


> It's a big hole full of rock, dirt, plants, and trees.
> 
> It's pretty and all, but it's not a portal to another world.


Plenty of new age hippie types who hang out down south in Sedona seeking the vortexes.
Seeking the mystery of vortexes in Sedona, Arizona

I just thought they were pretty places. Maybe my weed wasn't as good.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 27, 2019)

In New South Wales Australia,  about 2 hours north of Sydney.   They have The Blue Mountains.

It's a massive gorge nearly as large as The Grand Canyon and it's filled with an equally massive rainforest.

And almost no one outside of Australia seems to know about it.


----------



## ding (Dec 1, 2019)

fncceo said:


> In New South Wales Australia,  about 2 hours north of Sydney.   They have The Blue Mountains.
> 
> It's a massive gorge nearly as large as The Grand Canyon and it's filled with an equally massive rainforest.
> 
> And almost no one outside of Australia seems to know about it.


There’s an impressive canyon on Kauai that’s worth the visit.


----------



## ding (Dec 1, 2019)

Robert Urbanek said:


> In the 1970s, during a trip to the Grand Canyon, I purchased a photography guide. The booklet recommended against shooting pictures at midday; the bright, overhead sun made the canyon look featureless. Better to shoot near dawn or sunset, when shadows gave depth and beauty to the canyon walls. Inclement weather also gave good opportunities for interesting shots, said the guide, which showed examples of storm clouds rolling along the top of the canyon and a post-storm rainbow arching across the walls.
> 
> The Grand Canyon is like Life: Many only want to venture out when the Light and Goodness is everywhere, but at such times life is flat and uninteresting. Only when Light struggles with Darkness, and Good fights with Evil, do we see true beauty and drama. The shadows and storms of existence show us the depth and dimensions of life.


It’s the whole experience which gives life its flavor. 

Victory without the possibility of defeat doesn’t have the same thrill.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's a big hole full of rock, dirt, plants, and trees.
> ...



Beautress, I recently heard about some canyons in Utah, I  never knew about. Forgotten the name, but some think they are even more beautiful than the Grand.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 18, 2019)

Robert Urbanek said:


> In the 1970s, during a trip to the Grand Canyon, I purchased a photography guide. The booklet recommended against shooting pictures at midday; the bright, overhead sun made the canyon look featureless. Better to shoot near dawn or sunset, when shadows gave depth and beauty to the canyon walls. Inclement weather also gave good opportunities for interesting shots, said the guide, which showed examples of storm clouds rolling along the top of the canyon and a post-storm rainbow arching across the walls.
> 
> The Grand Canyon is like Life: Many only want to venture out when the Light and Goodness is everywhere, but at such times life is flat and uninteresting. Only when Light struggles with Darkness, and Good fights with Evil, do we see true beauty and drama. The shadows and storms of existence show us the depth and dimensions of life.


I discovered a similar feeling when visiting a recreational park near a river. At day time the splendid scenario in front of me inviting to take pictures and ventured getting into the water and do several things around.

But starting after 6pm, the shadow of the mountain at the West, expanded all over as a mantel of quietness, leaving only the perception of a soft fluid voice running slowly and the calm laughs of the stones when the water pampered their faces. Pointing my eyes to such gracious limbo of resting beauty, there was a renewing waking for my longing of life.

With the arrival of the noble gloom, the cries of the fauna scattered beyond the forest, always far away, wishing to be heard, never to be interrupted.

It was the time for good and evil preparing their forces, ready to dance into the myth of dream...and suddenly...

,,, a sound, a loud sound... and after... more familiar and roaring sounds...

I opened my eyes. The cars, the city... the mundane mornings... I stand up and clean up my self a little.

Man, I slept right in the sidewalk in front of my building apartment. 

Ha!, For sure I didn't make it... I have no idea what was in the drinks the night before at the party, but whatever it was... it was good sh*t...


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2019)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...







It's Canyonlands National Park, Islands in the Sky.  North west from Moab.  The most beautiful sight I have ever seen is the view from Grandview Point.


----------

